# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  ...ласточка...

## samurai

*"Una rondine non fa primavera".*  
Una = undeterminate article, female. "a" (in this phrase: "one single").
Rondine = swallow
Non = negation. 
Fa = from the verb FARE, "to do" or "to make". Indicative, Present, 3rd person.
Primavera = Spring. 
Ciao.   ::

----------


## Rounder22

One Single Swallow Doesnt make Spring? ...   ::

----------


## samurai

> One Single Swallow Doesnt make Spring? ...

 Yes, Rounder.  ::  
In fact, the very first swallows (birds representing spring and good weather) appear when the season is still bad...
In other words, it is not enough one single positive element to get certainty that a positive, substantial change is occurring or has been occurred.    ::

----------


## samurai

Одна ласточка весны не делает   ::   
или.... весн*у* не делает  ???  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Одна ласточка весны не делает

----------


## groovychick

jedna lasta ne cini proljeće  ::

----------

